# Building a floating duck blind.



## r_hammett86 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well guys n gals, I have found a way to curve my apotite for duck hunting just a bit. I have been wanting to build a blind for some time now and didnt know where to put one. four 55 gallon plastic barrels later and I figured i'd build one that floats and is light weight so it can be moved if its not on the X.  Its 10 x 6 with a 4 n 1/2 foot tall roof. two flip open lids, dog platform a tin roof, camo netting with camo tarp for a wind blocker. Its not quite done yet, still needs some buttoning up. let me know what you think! Happy hunting and God Bless!!!!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 25, 2011)

also i'll post more pics as i finish and of chorse once its been set up to start killing!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 25, 2011)

And also, if your building a blind, please feel free to share some pics!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 25, 2011)

Lookin good
Larry


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 25, 2011)

How are you going to attach the floor to the barrels? I'm rolling some ideas around in my head for something like that?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 26, 2011)

*Looks good*

Just something I have found with the conduit. Get some cheap black electrical tape and wrap your conduit. then paint the conduit.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 26, 2011)

T Tolbert said:


> How are you going to attach the floor to the barrels? I'm rolling some ideas around in my head for something like that?



the barrels were 28 in diam and 36 inch tall. i spaced 2 2x4's 23 inches inside apart and im going to use metal bands attached from one side to the next. my spacing under the blind is just big enough to allow the tow barrels stacked to fit inside the front and back 2x4's. when i put them back in i'll take some photos. i think it will work great. it'll be like a pontoon but sideways.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 26, 2011)

Let us knwo how it floats.  My experience with those drums is that they are extremely tippy


----------



## arrow4u (Jul 26, 2011)

just out of curiosty how are u going to anchor it?
and more importantly WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE.......just kiddin on the second part.
if it was me i would add some hog/chicken wire on the front and sides to attach some natural veg to it


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 26, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Let us knwo how it floats.  My experience with those drums is that they are extremely tippy



you can put some water in them for ballast, or metal/concrete/rocks if you prefer.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 26, 2011)

i'll be honest im concerned about how it will be. but the plan is to drive 4x4's on all 4 corners to help it stablize and not move in the wind.... and it'll be placed....... j/k can't give that away. I hope it works good. this is my first one so im kinda uncertin because alot of work has gone into it thus far. I know my wife is ready for it to be outa the yard...... lol.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 26, 2011)

The ballast is a decent idea....just makes it more of a bear to move.
If you plan on moving it around I'd rig up some kind of spud pole system on it and keep a sledge around to drive the poles in.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 27, 2011)

My thoughts for securing the blind are taking I bolts and putting them in each corner, and use quickcrete in a 5 gal bucket with another I bolt coming from the concrete.  Attach the two I bolts with chain with a D ring to allow for moving.

I know there will be a bit of movement but the amount of suck mud i'm going to put it in I think it will be farly stong.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 27, 2011)

vrooom said:


> The ballast is a decent idea....just makes it more of a bear to move.
> If you plan on moving it around I'd rig up some kind of spud pole system on it and keep a sledge around to drive the poles in.



You can do it when you get the blind to the water.  Put the ballast in at the top. Then cork up the holes where you put it in.  Simple.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 27, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> You can do it when you get the blind to the water.  Put the ballast in at the top. Then cork up the holes where you put it in.  Simple.




Refer to



> I figured i'd build one that floats and is light weight so it can be moved if its not on the X.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 27, 2011)

just a heads up. I was going to build 3 or 4 them this year as well on a public place that I hunt. I wanted to make sure it was legal before I spent the money. Well, the governing body that owns the lake said that it wasn't legal and they would tear/burn any down they saw.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 27, 2011)

haa haa yea, this one is going on a private swamp a buddy of mine owns. hes got about 200+/- acers of swamp. we have made some permanent blind before but most of em your standing in the water, with no roof. we wanted one with a roof, place to sit, cook breakfast and such. really lounge wishing we had it on a pice of property in Arkansas...lol. everybodys ideas are great. i'll keep the ballast idea in mind when i fix the drums under it. keep a hand pump handy to remove water when we wanna move it if necessary.


----------



## tswords253 (Jul 27, 2011)

castandblast is correct, you can not build any permanent blinds only blinds that can be deconstructed after hunting


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 27, 2011)

tswords253 said:


> castandblast is correct, you can not build any permanent blinds only blinds that can be deconstructed after hunting



on public or private? i know public stuff has to be torn down, Private land im sure it can permanent.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking good. A couple of ideas from first glance. You may want to throw a little sand in the paint for the floor to add traction for if/when it freezes. If you have any small peices of conduit left, maybe they can be wrapped with pipe insulation to make gun racks. Awesome blind, so far I'm jealous.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 27, 2011)

chet1725 said:


> Looking good. A couple of ideas from first glance. You may want to throw a little sand in the paint for the floor to add traction for if/when it freezes. If you have any small peices of conduit left, maybe they can be wrapped with pipe insulation to make gun racks. Awesome blind, so far I'm jealous.



 thanks hoss. yea i thought about the grip on the floor already. i almost ate it when my crocks hit my dip spit, couldnt imagine ice. a buddy of mine build houses, so he's ganna get me a few pices of old carpet to put in it. and gun racks will be in order too!!  also a bench down the center and a shelf across the back to keep our stuff off the floor. and tap lights were bought too... i might have a fire ext as well, that camo burlap looks like one lit cig and its gone.....


----------



## castandblast (Jul 27, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> on public or private? i know public stuff has to be torn down, Private land im sure it can permanent.



no, thats just public. I dont' care where you put it, Its a great Idea. Just thought I would save you the trouble of putting it out in public waters, if "the man" was going to destroy it. Like I said, I had 4 places I was going to build them and leave them just during season, but I was told no. 
I called and asked just after I read that they recently burned every single duck blind down at Reelfoot.


----------



## Jaker (Jul 27, 2011)

be careful, I know your in a beaver swamp so it won't matter as much, but those things can be death traps. There were some boys out in arkansas last year that drowned in one, it tipped over and not a good situation when you can't touch and you have waders on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

vrooom said:


> The ballast is a decent idea....just makes it more of a bear to move.
> If you plan on moving it around I'd rig up some kind of spud pole system on it and keep a sledge around to drive the poles in.


That's what I was thinking. #5 rebar oughta work for that.

Good looking project. I too am curious to see how the displacement works for that platform.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 28, 2011)

Jaker said:


> be careful, I know your in a beaver swamp so it won't matter as much, but those things can be death traps. There were some boys out in arkansas last year that drowned in one, it tipped over and not a good situation when you can't touch and you have waders on.



good to know. i don't think I would have thought about that. Im always paranoid about waders. I never even ride in a boat with them on. but being in the blind, did cross my mind so far.


----------



## RB8782 (Jul 28, 2011)

castandblast said:


> good to know. i don't think I would have thought about that. Im always paranoid about waders. I never even ride in a boat with them on. but being in the blind, did cross my mind so far.



actually a good habit...i know iv had the bottom drop out from under me when putting out decoys and all i could do was grab the boat.  not a good feeling! 
Good luck!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 28, 2011)

yea, i heard about the guys in Arkansas, not good. and yea im concerned about it beying tippy. after i float it out to the spot, im going to hammer in 4x4s on all 4 corners and lag bold it to the platform. i'd hate to be at the business end of a bad mistake. im glad i posted those pics. you guys have thrown in alot of great ideas and points I honestly overlooked. Thanks guys. im beyond ready to float this bad boy over to the hole. its only waist deep but thats plenty deep enough to dround.


----------

